# Lowrance LCX-IIIc HD Power Issue



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

*I have a Lowrance LCX-IIIc HD which I recently purchased from an auction. When connected to 12V and press the power button, it just flashes a white screen then immediately powers off. It is in excellent cosmetic condition and doesn’t appear to have been abused at all.

Could there be an internal fuse I may look for which may need replaced, or would this be a different issue? I'm just gathering ideas for now before disassembly. Thank you in advance.*


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

It's probably the master card and there is nothing you can do


----------



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

andre, have you experienced a similar issue before?


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Some people I know but you can try a hard reset
1- Unit off
2-Prees ZIn and ZOUT at the same time
3-Press and hold power key
4-Release both buttons when the usa map appear.

Be sure also that you have 12 volts plus


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like an internal issue.


----------



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

Problem solved - I had it connected to a 12v car battery and it powered up with no problems.. but when connected to a 120v-12v converter, that's when I get the white screen, then nothing. I guess it's not designed for a voltage converter connection. Thank you for your replies just the same.


----------

